# HOME MADE PASTA



## scotty (Apr 20, 2008)

IT WENT GREAT WITH OUR FRUIT COCTAIL WINE 


http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d199/slowpoke59ds/JUST%20FOOD/P1010004.jpg?t=1208720291








http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d199/slowpoke59ds/JUST%20FOOD/P1010005.jpg?t=1208720343






Rocky made the sauce feom home ground beef and lots of her secret stuff. It was great


http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d199/slowpoke59ds/JUST%20FOOD/P1010006.jpg?t=1208720368


We just made som italian tomatoe sauce with home made sausage and meatballs
The red welches has been aging for months and is ready now.


The blackberry and the aussie shiraz is not ready yet.


I never can get pictures to post on this site. I have a modern fast computer and have posted a few dozen pictures on other sites in the last few days???????




This sure is bizzare! I added the pictures but it will only take one without the dreaded red x's. Don't know what is up. It also takes forever to get the small pictures to upload. File size and name is fine. Appleman.*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Wade E (Apr 20, 2008)

What size in kbs are the pics and does the name of the pic include any ",')(?&amp; or anything like that? The maximum size is 150kbs and can not include any commas or the such. Try renaming the picture as pasta.


----------



## scotty (Apr 21, 2008)

OK i will just post links from now on. Thanks for the info and help.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 21, 2008)

Scotty...great looking food.

I Post my photos to PhotoBucket too....

I open a browser with the PhotoBucket Site and another with the FineVineWines site...Prepare my Reply Post.....

Then I highlight the bottom box IMG under the photo [till it turns blue]...

Then right click it and choose COPY...then go back to the Post I am preparing at this Site...

.....and right click PASTE on the line where I want the photo.

Works for me...Thanks for sharing the photos.

I can Post photos on other sites too without any problem...One of life's mysteries.

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## scotty (Apr 22, 2008)

I quit trying but the links work fine.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 22, 2008)

How do you get the links up???


----------



## grapeman (Apr 22, 2008)

NW to get a link to the pictures, open it in photobucket and copy the url from the browser, then go to your new post here and cntrl-v inserts the hyperlink. Just make sure you have the picture open and not just the thumbnail or you get the red-x.


----------



## scotty (Sep 12, 2008)

now im trsting si i figured i show showour pastrami 




hmmm no picture




http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d199/slowpoke59ds/JUST%20FOOD/wejustslicedthepastrami.jpg?t=1221238671*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## Wade E (Sep 12, 2008)

Beam me up a few lbs Scotty! That looks awesome and made me hungry for some!


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 12, 2008)

I love making home made pasta's, just don't ever do it for some reason...........

How much age do you have on that Shiraz Scotty?

I have some that I had made from a cheap kit almost 3 years ago, it was horrible, thin and flat after about 6 months in the bottle. I uncorked and put them back in a carboy with some oak. let it sit for a few months then re-bottled............. still wasn't good. Opened a bottle a few weeks ago and it was AWESOME!!. Couldn't believe the difference a little oak and a couple of years on the shelf would make.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 12, 2008)

scotty said:


> now im trsting si i figured i show showour pastrami
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey buddy..your still copying the wrong link from PhotoBucket. The link you want to copy and paste from PhotoBucket to herebegins with
What you want to copy is the at he very bottom of your picture in photo bucket. It is titled : IMG CODE and as as NW said, you just click on that to select it. It will turn blue and then you right click on it and chose "copy" and then "paste" it onto your message here. Here ishow it will read when you paste it into your message here ( I purposely changed this so my picture would not show up but you can see how the link begins with)


[IMG
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d186/wjjames26011/IMG_.jpg">*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## scotty (Sep 17, 2008)

Waldo said:


> scotty said:
> 
> 
> > now im trsting si i figured i show showour pastrami
> ...




I have been copying the properties--i just have to get a bit more ambitious here


tHIS IS A TEST


fAILED AGAIN



*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 17, 2008)

Scotty...If you can it works best if you have 2 tabs going..or two browsers open...one with PhotoBucket and one with your Post going...

In the PhotoBucket screen
Choose the bottom box under the photo...the IMG box
Click on the IMG box till it turns blue
Right click on the blue box
Choose 'Copy'
Open the FVW Post screen
Click on the line where you want the photos 
click 'Paste'

Hope this makes sense....


----------



## scotty (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## scotty (Sep 17, 2008)

I knew it was easy I theeenk



Thanks nw-- i have had a home computer for 30 years and this was driving me nuts


----------



## scotty (Sep 17, 2008)

Now i can go crazy with boring photos


----------



## swillologist (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm glad to see you got it Scotty. I knew you could do it.


----------



## scotty (Sep 17, 2008)

swillologist said:


> I'm glad to see you got it Scotty. I knew you could do it.




That is a standard format. I have used it a hundred time on other websites.


Why does thefvw routine to upload pictures act so complicated???????


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 17, 2008)

Scotty,


Will you come to Winestock and cook a meal for us!!!!!


You must be quite the cook..............Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 17, 2008)

Glad the photos worked....It was okay the other way too.

I had a devil of a time figuring it out...I couldn't Post using the tools...but PhotoBucket worked good for me.

Now I use Google Chrome to Upload photos and don't have to put them in PhotoBucket. i kind of like having the photos in PhotoBucket...cause if your computer crashes you can always go there for some of your photos.

Your wines look great.....Nice looking bottles of wine...and your bikes are awesome.


----------



## scotty (Sep 17, 2008)

rgecaprock said:


> Scotty,
> 
> 
> Will you come to Winestock and cook a meal for us!!!!!
> ...




Cook shmook Come to arkansas and eat with us Ramona


I retired from the Deli business at age 43. Now i'm 66 and making up for the 20 years of 7 days a week morning till night.




Only farmers and bakers work more than deli folks


----------



## scotty (Sep 17, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> Glad the photos worked....It was okay the other way too.
> 
> I had a devil of a time figuring it out...I couldn't Post using the tools...but PhotoBucket worked good for me.
> 
> ...




My bikes are an obscession. here are the rest of them. i gave one to my son last month and sold 2 last wee. i still have 3. the scooters belong to miss Rocky


http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d199/slowpoke59ds/bikes%20and%20friends/


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 17, 2008)

I like the red ones.....


----------

